# What's everyone working on?



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Work is starting to pick up and staying busy! What projects are yall working on?
Let's see some pictures guys!


----------



## GoingNowhere (Mar 25, 2015)

No pictures but right now I'm working on a job where the homeowner wanted old world for the texture and after we were completely finished and it had already been painted she decided she'd rather have smoothwall. Fun


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Got a few houses and a few remodels going right now... stocked about 1000 sheets this week so not bad. Just need to collect on the ones we have out right now. Owed about $100k right now


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Got a few houses and a few remodels going right now... stocked about 1000 sheets this week so not bad. Just need to collect on the ones we have out right now. Owed about $100k right now


Your gonna finish out 1000 sheets ? I bet you'll be wore out when that's all done !


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Your gonna finish out 1000 sheets ? I bet your pencil will be wore out when that's all done !


Fify


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I got more than enough going to pay the bills and support my family And keep a good name . I'm blessed ! But wore to the bone! The back is out of wack ...Left shoulder is ****ed ! My right hand hurts like hell ! A constant throb that wants to stick around :blink: So yeah ! I'm busy working hands on! Like most good Drywall Contractors do!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Fify


So that's what Fify means ?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> So that's what Fify means ?


Don't worry, I just figured that out a couple months ago.
Not to be confused with fiddy, as in tree-fiddy.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Don't worry, I just figured that out a couple months ago.
> Not to be confused with fiddy, as in tree-fiddy.....


Tree-fiddy $350 ?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

A house the the home owner wanted hand troweled
Not boxed after second coat


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Another job i sanded yesterday for a police sergeant


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

embella plaster said:


> A house the the home owner wanted hand troweled
> Not boxed after second coat


Did you explain that a box functions just like a trowel'


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Lol most deffinately but when the home owner wants to pay the $50 per hour to do it i am happy to work at there pace while not wearing my tools out lol


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Your gonna finish out 1000 sheets ? I bet you'll be wore out when that's all done !


I could if I needed to and that's all that matters.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I could if I needed to and that's all that matters.


SI !:thumbsup:


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I get to scrape a popcorn ceiling and shoot some knockdown today, just me and the radio, too bad it's a great to be fishing here!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I am changing things no my festool


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Man ice today was one of those days I wish I had one [email protected]$kin ceiling was painted and it was a pain in the ass to scrape off. But I'm cleaning up now and collecting a check hoorah


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I started with a commercial co in Oct that does mainly tenant finish work. frame and hang,all the board is 8'-9',and we do the finish work to doors, jambs,trim, door hardware. Not just hanging board everyday, gravey work plus played hourly so I don't have to deal with the bs and know everyday I'll be making money


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

scottktmrider said:


> I started with a commercial co in Oct that does mainly tenant finish work. frame and hang,all the board is 8'-9',and we do the finish work to doors, jambs,trim, door hardware. Not just hanging board everyday, gravey work plus played hourly so I don't have to deal with the bs and know everyday I'll be making money


Thats the ticket mate hold onto that lick who ever balls you gota lick to keep that


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

This is a house im working on today.......yes sunday...... getting rid of mould from water damage welcome to the view of the mornington peninsula..victoria Australia


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll try to get some more of the inside.































View attachment 15458




View attachment 15466


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

That is a big ass house nice stuff


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I apologize for the last 2 being rotated, also I'll try to get some more of the inside.
> 
> View attachment 15434
> 
> ...


That scaffold looks a little iffy .... Your man needs to get you some walk planks !! Nice Neat finish work ! :yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> This is a house im working on today.......yes sunday...... getting rid of mould from water damage welcome to the view of the mornington peninsula..victoria Australia


don't forget you have a good 40 years ahead of you in the working field so don't burn yourself out so early 
today is a beautiful day but not for working

PS:I love MORNINGTON PENINSULA


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

keke said:


> don't forget you have a good 40 years ahead of you in the working field so don't burn yourself out so early
> today is a beautiful day but not for working
> 
> PS:I love MORNINGTON PENINSULA


Thanks keke but you see the problem is i am 24...3 kids under 5....and a stay at home mum to support haha couldnt pass up $550 for a days yakka i am burnt lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> .3 kids under 5.l


You've been busy !! That's for sure!! :yes:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

moore said:


> You've been busy !! That's for sure!! :yes:


I need to get a tv in my room....its not our fault drywallers are so irresistibly good looking...:whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> I need to get a tv in my room....its not our fault drywallers are so irresistibly good looking...:whistling2:


Amen amen amen, bro!!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> ...its not our fault drywallers are so irresistibly good looking...:whistling2:


Absolutely, starting with mudstar.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That pics so twisted I have no words for it 

Nice works pics everyone, Im outside painting at the moment so no drywall pics to show off, Painted this roof a few weeks back though, Bit steep, Glad its just a one off


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep sure is a worry Caz. Did you spray that roof? Better you than me.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Yep sure is a worry Caz. Did you spray that roof? Better you than me.


 Brushed all the gable end and sunroom area and sprayed the rest off a big ladder from the ground up and some off wooden roof ladders I made, didn't go to bad really but not something I want to make a habit of.

By law I was suppose to actually get the whole thing scaffolded and have edge fall protection rails all the way around it, If a safety inspector drove passed and seen me up there I could have got a fine but screw it, That cost thousands but I wont get away with it much longer, The safety at heights rules now are really getting going now, As is everything safety in nz, Since that mine blew up the safety reforms have gone mad, They really have, Businesses have sprung up now just for that, I have to pay nearly $300 a year for a sign and to be part of a safety company just to be on some builders jodsites now, Talk about money for jam, Its just an office with a few people holding al tradesmen to ransom. Perfect business isn't it, Low overheads, plenty of room for expansion, Another thing we have to pay for :furious: But I guess its done scaffold businesses the world of good, Nice to see those guys doing well though, They earn there money they do.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> That scaffold looks a little iffy .... Your man needs to get you some walk planks !! Nice Neat finish work ! :yes:


Nah, the scaffold is fine, that plank is for getting behind the fireplace, were you can't get the scaffold into. So, one on each side and plank across.:thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We finished it up yesterday, I stopped back today and made a quick walk-through vid. 
Cheers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3eOcIlYM0k


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Fr8. How did you get the job of just the top floor? Homes like that sure make me appreciate the gravy that we get. I will take a video of the reeeeeeeel gravy job we are on at the moment and share next week.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh no, we didn't do just the top floor, we did everything except that stuff I stated their hourly guys did.

The D/C for this job is actually a member of this site, but he hasn't been on in over a year. Company name is Dillon Drywall.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh, believe me, we are glad to be back into one of our normal houses! That job just had us feeling like we were spinng our wheels/banging our heads off the wall, etc. lol


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the vid fr8 that is a monster of a house hope u made some coin good work mate


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We did alright, but for the effort involved, I'd rather do two of our regular houses.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm working !! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Work is work!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

One of our builders sold 12 last week.:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Well that's good news, guess we're gonna be busy!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> One of our builders sold 12 last week.:thumbsup:


I hope this division takes off [good builders] A few weeks ago I told one of my g/cs SMD !! So .... I hope this works for me!!! :thumbsup:


I'm sure it will!!!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

moore said:


> I'm working !! :thumbsup:


Moore nice work real neat


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Moore nice work real neat


It's as neat as it pays Embella !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> One of our builders sold 12 last week.:thumbsup:


so what you doing ole man ??? Still pushing mud?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> so what you doing ole man ??? Still pushing mud?


Nah, he wussed out on the finishing, :yes: ... :no: He's hanging.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Some sweet finish work there Rick:thumbsup: Clean floors too.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Nah, he wussed out on the finishing, :yes:...:no:. He's hanging.


That's where the moneys at!!! If you can keep it going steady !! :thumbup: If I had my choice i'd much rather hang !!!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> I'm working !! :thumbsup:


maybe it's time to change your job.... there's nothing to pick up for you in this trade


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> so what you doing ole man ??? Still pushing mud?


I won't be doing any serious mudding without having surgery to my right wrist. It doesn't bend too much anymore and hurts when it does. 
I'll take more money and less aggravation of hanging. 

Fr8 fix.:lol:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Waved ceiling job


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> Waved ceiling job


done long time ago but...... wave ceiling always looks good


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

keke said:


> done long time ago but...... wave ceiling always looks good


That looks awesome keke my wave isnt that fancy mine is just a wave that is on a slope


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> That looks awesome keke my wave isnt that fancy mine is just a wave that is on a slope


no offence but that ceiling is built and hang in the wrong way but beautiful stopping


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

keke said:


> no offence but that ceiling is built and hang in the wrong way but beautiful stopping


Haha no offence taken at all as chippies did the wave and hung the plaster themselves i know board should run the other way i was contracted just to stop up:thumbup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> Haha no offence taken at all as chippies did the wave and hung the plaster themselves i know board should run the other way i was contracted just to stop up:thumbup:


all the best for those who put the signature on that job....I saw a similar ceiling collapsing in the classroom after 15 years :furious:......inspections should be a must on every job.....and in this way we clean industry of "skilled" cowboys :thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

The latest house i finished relly nice windows had to make the reveals


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

How about a video walk through (with commentary)


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> How about a video walk through (with commentary)


What do i need to do post to youtube then link it


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f57/embed-youtube-videos-drywalltalk-com-6521/


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

gazman said:


> Absolutely, starting with mudstar.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

A wall the i demo hang and got 2 coats on today i think thats enough it had that yuky timber masonite wall previously wasnt worth my boxes nicr chance to hand trowel


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Is that at a school Embella? What are those horrible Boral buckets doing there? I thought you were a CSR man. Did you use flat tear away across the top? The mudset from Trim Tex is really good.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> Is that at a school Embella? What are those horrible Boral buckets doing there? I thought you were a CSR man. Did you use flat tear away across the top? The mudset from Trim Tex is really good.


I prefer csr but where i live stewarts is 2 mins from my house and i get really good price...its trim tex tear away l bead across the top and right side fibafuse all joins OF COURSE and its a garden store called garden world


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Also i how do u apply straight l bead mud set obviously u cant roll with a corner roller how that work


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You load the mud with one of these. http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/FTA
Then put the tear away in place, and bed it in place with a knife. The beauty is there is a good amount of mud in the right place so saves you loading it. I also use the applicator to load internal 45deg corners, a manta ray would be easier but I dont have the volume to justify one.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Thats the ticket mate hold onto that lick who ever balls you gota lick to keep that


Tooo much information


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thats how I finished my windows very nice mate did you use tear away on the aluminium?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Tear away to the steel at the top and tear away to steel at the side


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

April has been reno month .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Renovations are what I do most every day!  I probably only do 2 new houses a year anymore. Fibafuse is my friend! :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What's with the plaster buttons on the butt?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Look at the bright side Moore, you'll get to dazzle them with your brilliance! Since they tried it themselves, they should have a deeper appreciation for your skills!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> What's with the plaster buttons on the butt?


I missed the joist ! So I glued under the board and used the plaster washers to hold till the glue set .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The H/O did the hard part .. He scraped and sanded down the old tex. Then called me .. He wants to do the three bedrooms also . I sat down with him today and told him all about Fresco ! 

I think I sold him on...No scrape ..No Sand..No paint. 

I may have my first Fresco Harmony project coming up soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> The H/O did the hard part .. He scraped and sanded down the old tex. Then called me .. He wants to do the three bedrooms also . I sat down with him today and told him all about Fresco !
> 
> I think I sold him on...No scrape ..No Sand..No paint.
> 
> I may have my first Fresco Harmony project coming up soon! :thumbsup:


Go for it! Now you just need to learn how to use a trowel and you're golden!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm ashamed to say it's so!! But yes I did!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Go for it! Now you just need to learn how to use a trowel and you're golden!


I didn't mention that part to the guy!!:whistling2: I've never used a pool trowel !!!!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I didn't mention that part to the guy!!:whistling2: I've never used a pool trowel !!!!


I use a fourteen inch blue steel Marshalltown pool trowel and a 8" advance offset blue steel knife. Starting out I would recommend pulling the edges with the knife and taking over from there with the pool trowel. You will find a pool trowel pretty easy to learn.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

800 sqft government home ..


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What'd you do Moore? Install crown instead of fixing the cracks?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I love renos its mostly what i do i make double the money and easier on the body i do new homes only when its high end so the h/o finds there own contractors


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> What'd you do Moore? Install crown instead of fixing the cracks?


It was HELL To get a good finish up to that old caulking ,and I wasn't about to cut it all out!! The H/O told me not to worry about it ..Just do what you can. So I got up as close as I could to the crown and re caulked it when I was done . In hind site tho...I could have saved myself a lot of time and trouble If i'd cut the old caulking out before I started.. But they were happy with how it turned out. Hell ! I think they were just happy I showed up and agreed to do it!:laughing:


----------

